# [CTF]Rund um den Sommerwald, 29. Mai



## Wiseman (23. Mai 2005)

Wie immer nachzulesen bei www.bikeaholic.de unter Events.

Wer ist dabei?



			
				bikeaholic schrieb:
			
		

> 9. CTF Rund um den Sommerwald 25 + 50 km (1. MTB-Club Pirmasens) Start: 8 - 11 Uhr Sommerwald. Info: 06331-65496 und www.mtb-pirmasens.de



Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (24. Mai 2005)

ist mal anvisiert... sofern sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bietet! Die Strecke lohnt sich auf jeden Fall wenn ich das vom letzten Jahr richtig im Kopf habe...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (24. Mai 2005)

Früh los, früh zurück, will Abends noch in den Star wars
laßt uns die Einzelheiten am Donnerstag abklären


----------



## Wiseman (28. Mai 2005)

Wer ist denn jetzt dabei?
Ich wollte morgen mit meiner Schwester um 8:00 Uhr losfahren und schätze mal, dass wir um 9:00 Uhr dort sind bzw. starten können.

Für eine lockere Tour mit 007ike im St. Wendeler Land wäre ich auch zu haben.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (28. Mai 2005)

Tozzi und der Einheimische stoßen um 11.30 Uhr hier bei mir zur WND ich gondel ganz ganz gemütlich durch die Gegendtour. Ca 30 km, 2h, 127,8 hm  
Wer hier dazu kommen will, gerne, aber bitte daran denken es wird eine ganz ganz gemütliche Einheit!


----------



## Xededen (28. Mai 2005)

Ich komme morgen dann auch 

In welche Richtung willst du fahren ?? Und wieso nur 2h


----------



## chris84 (28. Mai 2005)

ich starte morgen früh in Pirmasens, um halb 9 (da isses noch net so warm   )

is nu von euch jemand dabei? ich vermute mal ganz so langsam werd ich die runde net fahren, hab nen kumpel dabei der normalerweise immer fix unterwegs ist...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Wiseman (28. Mai 2005)

@Chris84: Vielleicht Carloz?  Was macht der eigentlich?
8:30 Uhr Start ist mir definitiv zu früh und da ich mit  meiner Schwester unterwegs bin ist auch kein Rennen angesagt.

Die Runde bei 007ike lockt immer noch, werde mich wohl spontan morgen früh entscheiden. Poste morgen nochmal wo ich unterwegs sein werde.

@007ike: Wenn ich mit dem Bike anreisen will, worüber muss ich dann fahren um nicht zu viel Umweg zu machen?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Wiseman (29. Mai 2005)

Die Entscheidung ist für Pirmasens gefallen.

Bis die Tage.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2005)

gute Entscheidung    

geile Strecke, wahnsinns Wetter! zum glück sind wir so früh gestartet, da wars noch net so heiß. Und Wiseman haben wir eingeholt   

das hat sich gelohnt, jetzt kann das Gewitter kommen ;-)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Wiseman (29. Mai 2005)

Wir sind etwas später gestartet und haben die 2 Runden auch hinter uns gebracht.
Die Sonne war durchaus noch erträglich und das Gewitter kann von mir aus bleiben wo es ist 

Was kommt  nächstes WE?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2005)

> Was kommt nächstes WE?


CTF in Hirzweiler! siehe bikeaholic, bzw. www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de

da werd ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Bike anreisen und die große Runde fahren...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Wiseman (29. Mai 2005)

@Chris84: Die CTF ist schonmal vorgemerkt, ich habe nur nochmal gefragt weil ich glaube, dass an dem WE noch irgendwo ein Rennen oder Marathon ist 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (29. Mai 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris84: Die CTF ist schonmal vorgemerkt, ich habe nur nochmal gefragt weil ich glaube, dass an dem WE noch irgendwo ein Rennen oder Marathon ist
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Natürlich...
Bike Festival in Willingen!!!
Gruß Limit


----------



## 007ike (30. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich...
> Bike Festival in Willingen!!!
> Gruß Limit


Genau!


----------

